# А можно жить без импланта?



## Rolka (22 Ноя 2015)

Дорогие форумчане ! Подскажите, мне должны сделать на днях операцию по удалению секвестрованой грыжи, возможно можна обойтись без импланта, начиталась аж страх берет.


----------



## La murr (22 Ноя 2015)

*Rolka*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Rolka (22 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо.

Меня зовут Лариса. В кратце опишу свою историю. В конце сентября у меня начала ныть нога, при хождении не замечала, а вот стоять не могла,(ноющая боль) и делая зарядку не могла ( но через силу не делала) нагнуться и достать пальцами пол. Обратилась к масажисту и мне хватило 2 раза чтобы мои глаза сверкали от счастья.Жизнь била ключем, а я активный человек, велосипед, рыбалки, и где-то я может и перестаралась. Через 1,5 недели у меня опять разболелась и начала ныть нога и мерзнуть. А потом я умудрилась подвернуть ногу, но нога не пострадала а все перепало на хребет и то 2 раза за один полет, я выкручивалась как кошка в полете, масаж с выкручиванием отдыхает. А потом все по схеме, лазенье по стенам от боли, онемение и мурашки в ноге, блокады и 3 недели мучений . На сегодня я передвигаюсь, но ногу тяну, частичный паралич ноги (подняться  на носочки левой ногой даже попытки не видно) лечением только добились что начала приподнимать ногу в верх лежа на животе. Боль почти прошла, но неприятные ощущения в хребте остались.  МРТ показало 
 В сегменте L5_S1 центральная полумесяцем с латерализацией в лево с распостранением в эпидуральном пространстве вниз (секвестр) кила  межпозвоночного диска 18 на 12мм  которая резко стенирует позвоночный канал, компресует нервный корешок слева. На этом уровне отек эпидуральной клетчатки ..
 На днях мне должны сделать операцию по удалению диска,а я незнаю может можна обойтись и без оперпцииЮ и нужен ли мне имплпнт.


----------



## La murr (22 Ноя 2015)

*Rolka*, Лариса, для того, чтобы врачи форума могли объективно ответить на Ваши вопросы:


Rolka написал(а):


> ...может можна обойтись и без оперпции и нужен ли мне имплант.


рекомендую Вам разместить снимки.
Цитаты из протокола МРТ недостаточно.


----------



## Rolka (22 Ноя 2015)




----------



## dr.dreval (22 Ноя 2015)

Добрый вечер!
*Rolka*, Вашу грыжу возможно удалить эндоскопически и без установки имплантов.


----------



## Rolka (23 Ноя 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Добрый вечер!
> *Rolka*, Вашу грыжу возможно удалить эндоскопически и без установки имплантов.


Спасибо, а отсутствие диска как скажется на здоровье?


----------



## dr.dreval (23 Ноя 2015)

Rolka написал(а):


> Спасибо, а отсутствие диска как скажется на здоровье?


С чего вы взяли что он отсутствует?


----------



## Rolka (23 Ноя 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> С чего вы взяли что он отсутствует?


Выпал только хрящик, а фиброзное кольцо осталось? Я правильно поняла?


----------



## dr.dreval (23 Ноя 2015)

Rolka написал(а):


> Выпал только хрящик, а фиброзное кольцо осталось? Я правильно поняла?


Часть диска вышла наружу (грыжа), часть диска осталась. Операцию выполнять надо (эндоскопическое удаление), необходимости в постановке импланта у Вас нет.


----------



## Rolka (23 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо!


----------



## Rolka (2 Дек 2015)

Светочка, скинте ссылочки про парез стопы, не могу найти


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2015)

Rolka написал(а):


> Светочка, скиньте ссылочки про парез стопы, не могу найти


Пожалуйста, Лариса - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/3304/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7445/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21146/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23451/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1655/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19855/


----------



## Rolka (2 Дек 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Пожалуйста, Лариса.


Спасибо.


----------

